# EMT-B class-what to wear?



## J-Me (Aug 17, 2011)

I am starting my EMT-Basic course in a week and a half, and I am wondering what to wear? The dress code says black pants (not jeans or dress pants) black shoes, and a white polo shirt. I dont know what kind of pants or shoes to get? Any suggestions would be great. Thank you!


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 17, 2011)

J-Me said:


> I am starting my EMT-Basic course in a week and a half, and I am wondering what to wear? The dress code says black pants (not jeans or dress pants) black shoes, and a white polo shirt. I dont know what kind of pants or shoes to get? Any suggestions would be great. Thank you!



Go to Target and get some black khaki pants. They sell the Merona brand ones for $20-$30.  Or if you want nicer ones you could go to any department store.  For shoes it doesn't sound like they are too picky.  I'd imagine that any black casual shoe would work.  Something by Sketchers would probably be ok.  You may want to call/email them and see if they have any suggestions since these will be the clothes you wear on your ride along.


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 17, 2011)

First, good luck on your class and I hope you enjoy starting out in EMS.  As for your question: I'd talk to the instructor and see if they have a rule against BDUs (some don't like them, as mine didn't). If not, get a pair of good BDUs and some good boots. Personally I prefer Magnum side zips but go with whatever you can afford and find comfortable.


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 17, 2011)

The classes taught here require black BDU's, black polo shirt, black steel toe boots


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 18, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> The classes taught here require black BDU's, black polo shirt, black steel toe boots



Must suck in the summer.  Mine only required black pants, white shirt (either polo or button down without and logos), and black boots for clinical rotations.  Classes were just "appropriate classroom attire" which was essentially shirt, shorts, sandals or sneakers.


----------



## StickySideDown (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends on your classroom setting. The EMT course I went to was at a Military Like Academy.

Black boots, Provided T Shirts, Black/Blue BDU's, Black Belt. Shirt tucked in. Clean Shaved. Women and Men with long hair had to have their hair up.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess I was lucky. There was no dress code at mine. We only had to dress for the Hospital and Ride time (obviously). I don't know if you learn better or not that way, but it was nice not having to wake up at 7 three days a week to put on boots, khakis/BDU, and stuff.

I guess have it even more lucky because I don't really have to dress for first aid calls here either. Only for stand-bys.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 18, 2011)

We have a dress code at our community college for the EMS programs.

Blue EMS pants with safety reflective stripes (Aspen Mills)
Blue polo with school name embroidered on chest
Black boots
Name tag

Students are required to wear the uniform for every class as well as hospital and ambulance ride time.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> I guess I was lucky. There was no dress code at mine. We only had to dress for the Hospital and Ride time (obviously). I don't know if you learn better or not that way, but it was nice not having to wake up at 7 three days a week to put on boots, khakis/BDU, and stuff.
> 
> I guess have it even more lucky because I don't really have to dress for first aid calls here either. Only for stand-bys.




Pretty much this. Programs who's admission standards are so low that they have to play dress up with their students shouldn't be in business.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2011)

In my EMT class we had to dress appropriately for class, but clinicals required an expensive embroidered polo shirt that I only wore once. Waste of money. 

Medic school required class B uniforms for all clinical and ride time. No dress code for class. Thank god. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't speak for 100% certainty, but at the local school #1, embroidered polos, black BDUs, black socks and boots.  At local school #2, EMT students wear shirts that have the name of the school on the front and EMS on the back, Paramedic students have MEDIC on the back, black BDUs and boots as well.


----------



## nwhitney (Aug 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Pretty much this. Programs who's admission standards are so low that they have to play dress up with their students shouldn't be in business.



I couldn't disagree more.  Coming from an instructor (not EMT instructor) point of view there is a big difference between students who are in uniform and students who are not.  From my experience students in uniform tend to behave in a more professional manner.  Also in a profession where people wear uniforms I think it's a good idea to get students into that mindset.  In my area there are multiple EMT schools who are all clamoring for time with hospitals and ambulance companies.  When students show up late, not dressed properly, rude, ect either at a hospital or ambulance company it reflects poorly on the school.  This results in the school dealing with the possibility of those agencies not taking it's students for clinical time and ambulance rides.  Forced uniforms is the beginning to drilling into students mind the importance of professionalism.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> I couldn't disagree more.  Coming from an instructor (not EMT instructor) point of view there is a big difference between students who are in uniform and students who are not.  From my experience students in uniform tend to behave in a more professional manner.  Also in a profession where people wear uniforms I think it's a good idea to get students into that mindset.


Yet how many professional grad schools (e.g. medical schools, etc) do not require a uniform to sit in a lecture? Is there simply a fundamental difference between students in grad level professional programs and technical programs? 




> In my area there are multiple EMT schools who are all clamoring for time with hospitals and ambulance companies.  When students show up late, not dressed properly, rude, ect either at a hospital or ambulance company it reflects poorly on the school.  This results in the school dealing with the possibility of those agencies not taking it's students for clinical time and ambulance rides.  Forced uniforms is the beginning to drilling into students mind the importance of professionalism.



I simply don't see the connection between the clothes someone wears sitting in a classroom and whether they are rude to patients and preceptors or not. If I wanted to be rude, I can be rude in t-shirt and jeans or in dress clothes and a white coat.


----------



## phideux (Aug 18, 2011)

We didn't have a dress code for EMT-B or Medic class. We had to wear blue BDU type pants, steel toes, and a school shirt for ride time. And school issued scrubs for hospital time.


----------



## nevets_eural (Aug 18, 2011)

J-Me said:


> I am starting my EMT-Basic course in a week and a half, and I am wondering what to wear? The dress code says black pants (not jeans or dress pants) black shoes, and a white polo shirt. I dont know what kind of pants or shoes to get? Any suggestions would be great. Thank you!



is this for class or clinicals, no brainer for clinicals but in class you should be able to wear whatever you want, i would think


----------



## hoss42141 (Aug 18, 2011)

In my class we were allowed to wear whatever we wanted as long as it wasn't to revealing. When we did our ride time we had to wear BDU pants(either blue or black), boots, and a solid gray,black, or navy blue shirt(since we never received our shirts, stethoscopes, or BP cuff.


----------



## hyperlyeman1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I went through a school with no dress code unless it was clinical time or ride-along time. I dont think i recieved a lesser eduation becuase of it.

Get a good and comfortable pair of red wing boots. They condition them for you free for life, and they have lasted me a long time.


----------



## Martyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Heres the uniform we got provided by our college, maroon polo shirt and dark navy BDU's:
(And yes, I was busy studying at the time...the intricacies of a hospital beds workings)


----------



## Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Yet how many professional grad schools (e.g. medical schools, etc) do not require a uniform to sit in a lecture? Is there simply a fundamental difference between students in grad level professional programs and technical programs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Honestly I completely disagree. At our school EMTs wear gray polos with "EMT" and the school name on the back, Medics shirts are burgandy polos with "Paramedic" and the school name also. Everyone wears blue BDUs and Boots. I tihknk that uniforms make a huge difference, even though its just clothes, it puts everyone on an even platform on the first day of class. As far as the whole profesionalism thing, I think it does help, yes graduate schools don't require uniforms in class but neither do Doctors have a specific "uniform" once they get out in the field.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

> yes graduate schools don't require uniforms in class but neither do Doctors have a specific "uniform" once they get out in the field.



Given the broad range of "uniforms" in EMS, I would not say we really do either.  Having 15 years of experience in hospitals, I would say that the variation among docs and other professionals is far than what we see in the ranks of EMS which is, for the most part, filled with rank amateurs.

Honestly, what is NOT worn to class is far more important than what is.  If a student comes to lecture with his trauma shears, flashlight, personal pair of the Jaws of Life or an AED in a fanny pack or wearing anything emblazoned with a Maltese Cross or Star of Life or anything else along those lines, I tend to pay less attention to him.  Usually just about the same amount to anyone else I believe to be delusional and potentially dangerous to himself or others.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Given the broad range of "uniforms" in EMS, I would not say we really do either.
> 
> Honestly, what is NOT worn to class is far more important than what is. If a student comes to lecture with his trauma shears, flashlight, personal pair of the Jaws of Life or an AED in a fanny pack or wearing anything emblazoned with a Maltese Cross or Star of Life or anything else along those lines, I tend to pay less attention to him. Usually just about the same amount to anyone else I believe to be delusional and potentially dangerous to himself or others.


 
and having a uniform makes sure that no one OVERdresses aswell


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

As a former instructor and quality control officer who dealt with students and graduates of about eight different programs, the programs with uniform "standards" tend to have no better record of having fewer such persons released upon unsuspecting patients.  Just because your program did it, doesn't mean that it's a good idea or the solution to a problem.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess it's just personal preference.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> neither do Doctors have a specific "uniform" once they get out in the field.



Neither do EMTs if you want to go that direction. An EMS provider working as a tech in the emergency department may wear scrubs, a provider working event medical or at a theme park may wear a t-shirt or polo shirt and shorts (polo shirt and shorts was my uniform when I worked at a water park), and a provider will generally wear some sort of work pants (****ies, BDUs, etc) and some sort of shirt (depending on the situation/service, t-shirt, polo, or something more formal). 

On the other hand, most if not all residencies and medical schools are going to require their residents or students to wear business attire with a white coat. Just because the school doesn't dictate what color shirt or tie is worn doesn't make it any less of a uniform.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> and having a uniform makes sure that no one OVERdresses aswell




Provided the attire meets the physical needs of the course, why does it matter? If I want to come to class in my Sunday best, how does that affect you provided I meet all psychomotor demands?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> I guess it's just personal preference.



Not so much that as the idea of making someone dress up for class tends to not improve their attitude if they don't want to be there to begin with (firefighters or wannabe firefighters) or they have some form of glaring personality flaw or shortcoming (malignant narcissism, ADD, gross immaturity, good ol' fashioned stupidity, just to name the most common issues).  If we would stop trying to be para-military about stuff and start acting like a damn medical profession, we might actually get somewhere beyond just being a stepping stone for the upwardly mobile and a dumping ground for the dim witted or socially inept of the medical field.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Neither do EMTs if you want to go that direction. An EMS provider working as a tech in the emergency department may wear scrubs, a provider working event medical or at a theme park may wear a t-shirt or polo shirt and shorts (polo shirt and shorts was my uniform when I worked at a water park), and a provider will generally wear some sort of work pants (****ies, BDUs, etc) and some sort of shirt (depending on the situation/service, t-shirt, polo, or something more formal).
> 
> On the other hand, most if not all residencies and medical schools are going to require their residents or students to wear business attire with a white coat. Just because the school doesn't dictate what color shirt or tie is worn doesn't make it any less of a uniform.


 

Technically those are all uniforms, all that says is that employers have different uniforms...


----------



## Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > usafmedic45 said:
> ...


 
Definatly reffering to the " *trauma shears, flashlight, personal pair of the Jaws of Life or an AED in a fanny pack or wearing anything emblazoned with a Maltese Cross or Star of Life or anything else along those lines"*


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Technically those are all uniforms, all that says is that employers have different uniforms...



I never said it wasn't. However, your argument is that uniforms aren't a concern for medical schools because physicians don't have a specific uniform once we leave school. However that exact same argument, EMS providers lack a specific uniform once they leave school, is true about EMS providers.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Definatly reffering to the " *trauma shears, flashlight, personal pair of the Jaws of Life or an AED in a fanny pack or wearing anything emblazoned with a Maltese Cross or Star of Life or anything else along those lines"*



No offense intended, but if you're going to argue educational standards- even at a basic level such as this discussion- it might be wise to watch one's spelling, grammar and syntax.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Definatly reffering to the " *trauma shears, flashlight, personal pair of the Jaws of Life or an AED in a fanny pack or wearing anything emblazoned with a Maltese Cross or Star of Life or anything else along those lines"*



...and if I wanted to come to class with all of those, plus a pair of handcuffs on my Bat Belt, what's that to you? Does the AED hanging off my belt while I'm wearing a tux somehow distract you?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> No offense intended, but if you're going to argue educational standards- even at a basic level such as this discussion- it might be wise to watch one's spelling, grammar and syntax.


 
...or we could not turn to personal attacks towards the person who's first language isn't English.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and if I wanted to come to class with all of those, plus a pair of handcuffs on my Bat Belt, what's that to you? Does the AED hanging off my belt while I'm wearing a tux somehow distract you?


 
I wasn't the one who said it bothered me, read the original posts...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> ...or we could not turn to personal attacks towards the person who's first language isn't English.



It's not a personal attack.  It was just a polite suggestion.  Trust me, if this gets personal, you'll realize it pretty quick.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> I wasn't the one who said it bothered me, read the original posts...






Hunter said:


> and having a uniform makes sure that no one OVERdresses aswell




::

If you aren't in agreement, why post the second quote?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ::
> 
> If you aren't in agreement, why post the second quote?


 
usafmedic said 

"Given the broad range of "uniforms" in EMS, I would not say we really do either.

Honestly, what is NOT worn to class is far more important than what is. *If a student comes to lecture with his trauma shears, flashlight, personal pair of the Jaws of Life or an AED in a fanny pack or wearing anything emblazoned with a Maltese Cross or Star of Life or anything else along those lines, I tend to pay less attention to him.*"

so my response to that was

"and having a uniform makes sure that no one OVERdresses aswell"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2011)

No uniform for EMT-B or I. We wear uniforms at my medic school. Blue EMS pants, a white polo shirt with the schools name and Paramedic Student on the back and our name and Paramedic student on the front right chest and duty boots. We also are supposed to have shear on us on lab days. 

I don't think it matters either way. We are held to the same grooming and professional standards as the medics that work for the company that runs my school. Does a uniform force you to be professional? No, but it does get you booted from the program real quick if you act like an *** and misrepresent our school and job if they see or hear about it.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> usafmedic said
> 
> "Given the broad range of "uniforms" in EMS, I would not say we really do either.
> 
> ...



So, I'll ask again. Who cares if I overdress?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:
			
		

> Does the AED hanging off my belt while I'm wearing a tux somehow distract you?





JPINFV said:


> So, I'll ask again. Who cares if I overdress?



If you came to class in a tuxedo with an AED hanging from your belt I'd be distracted. :rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Aug 18, 2011)

I see no reason to wear a uniform to class. Isn't the purpose of a uniform to identify oneself? Do you really need to identify yourself as an EMT student to a group of EMT students and your instructors? I sure hope not.

One might argue that the purpose of a uniform is to look professional, but I think that's just an added benefit. We could also dress in a shirt and tie and look professional too, but people might not guess you are on the ambulance.

I might be biased a little bit though, I took my class through my college where we definitely do not wear uniforms. We had to wear navy pants and a white polo to clinicals, which cost me like 15 bucks. The other EMT school did wear uniforms all the time, I bet their embroidered polos and EMT pants cost a lot more.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 19, 2011)

When I went thru the EMT-b program here, we didn't have to wear our uniforms to class, just clinical & ride time. Now that I have come back and instruct from time to time, uniforms are not required for lecture, but they are for Lab/skills days. Main reason: students seemed to have a misunderstanding of what "professional & appropriate" attire was for clinical..showing up in jeans, sweats , flip flops and saggy pants hanging off their butts, girls in tops that were inappropriate. 

I have noticed from the days before uniforms, students have been behaving less obnoxiously, although there are always those one or 2 people. And they seem to concentrate in the task at hand and teamwork, rather than pulling their pants up every 20min, with that "wet diaper" look. Girls aren't tripping on their flip-flops either. 

I think uniforms can be a good thing in moderation


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 19, 2011)

In my basic class we had no required dress code for class time but for all of our clinical time we wore black bdus/boots/blue polo with school name and emt-b student logos.  I start my medic classes on Tues and as far as I know there is no required dress code for class but we do have maroon polo's for clinical time and will probably wear black bdus and boots.


----------



## Lady_EMT (Aug 19, 2011)

We were required to wear Black pants and a black/blue polo with no logos for our ride time.

On the uniform debate, I don't particulary think that it should be a uniform, but I think there should be certain dress code. I had this girl who came into class every day wearing a low cut shirt, and all the skeezies would obsess over her and not focus on the class. So no outfits that would make everyone think you're about to leave for your job at the strip club


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 19, 2011)

> all the skeezies would obsess over her and not focus on the class



That makes it easy: you get to fail them before they even get to touch a patient.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So, I'll ask again. Who cares if I overdress?


 
Usafmedic does aperantly?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 19, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Usafmedic does aperantly?




Ok, since you concur with USAF's opinion, why do you care?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2011)

For my EMT program we had to wear a uniform that was given to us by the school (we had to pay for all of it tho). And we had people get kicked out of the program for not following the uniform rules. No beards, sideburns, clean shaven, no hair below the coller, no long fingernails, must be in all parts of the uniform at all times during class and ride outs, etc. There were alot and if we didn't follow the uniform rules we would be sent home and dropped from the program instantly.


----------



## JohnJ (Aug 19, 2011)

That's interesting... our basic class has no dress code.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Ok, since you concur with USAF's opinion, why do you care?


 
I don't care o.o... said that before... I just like uniforms, if you wanna dress up like a clown and come to class that way than go for it. More power to you.


----------



## Lady_EMT (Aug 19, 2011)

Dress nicely the first day, and see what everyone else is wearing, including the instructor, and go from there. I'm sure a nice polo/button down and a nice pair if jeans/khakis will suffice 


---
- This post brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## WoodyPN (Aug 19, 2011)

So far, no idea what the dress code is. I'll let ya know in about three weeks. Fortunately, everyone in the class is already affiliated with an agency of somesort, so I would hope we all have some idea of how to dress.

Seeing as the class is @ our main station... I plan on wearing the normal station uniform.
(polo shirt-red for probies,blue for full, white for officers, blue pants, black socks, black boots)


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 21, 2011)

We have casual dress for lectures and we have to wear our clinical uniform (blue EMS pants or bdu's black shoes and school embroidered shirt) for practicals.


----------



## bstone (Aug 21, 2011)

I wonder why some classes mandate BDUs, bordering on uniforms. My class let you come wearing whatever you wanted. It was fine and things worked out well.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 21, 2011)

prob because they are close to EMS pants but much cheaper. They are also a thicker material and will protect some one better then say slacks while still looking professional.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 22, 2011)

after skipping the first 6 pages....





bstone said:


> I wonder why some classes mandate BDUs, bordering on uniforms. My class let you come wearing whatever you wanted. It was fine and things worked out well.


agency t-shirt, and any type of pants for EMT class.  courses held at the fire academy required long pants.  I can recall many days when I went to EMT class in shorts and a t-shirt.

if your being paid to be there, standard uniform for your department, at least for the FD.

requiring a uniform for class is pretty stupid IMO, unless there is a functional reason to require it.

But if the course instructor requires it, do what is expected of you.


----------

